# Nook likes to relax



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Lmao, so I have a Macbook and it has that lovely Photobooth program. Well, when I come home from school at night, (My classes last until 7 or 10 pm) I'll take Nook out of his cage, and he'll usually curl up against my hand and sleep. Well I was having fun taking pictures of him, and I got this cute shot of him after he was stretching/yawning.










I also took this one earlier today. 83









He's just so cute. 83


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

He is really cute! Lovley! Hehe. Congrats!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He has the cutest ears! and nose! and eyes! hehe :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable and looks like a ham for the camera. :lol:


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

lucky! Cloud always runs whenever i get out the MacBook. he knows pictures are coming!!!


great shots  your hedgie is a cutie


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahaha, thanks guys.

Yeah, I can usually get quite a few shots of him, or at least, with him actually looking at the camera. 83

@Zoo; Then you should already have the Macbook out before you get him. 83


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i do, usually. but he is a runner, not a snuggler, so he'd much rather run around on me, under me, around me then sit on top of me and RELAX, haha. i have to take at least a dozen shots to get 1 decent one


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

What a cutie!! I rarely get to see numos face  
What color is he hes absoloutly stunning! =]
Btw what exacly is a mac book? :?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

The macbook is a laptop by Apple with a camera built into the screen.

http://www.apple.com/macbook/


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

^^; Yup Macbook = Mac Notebook. 83

And Nook is an Algerian Gray Pinto.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG! so adorable! ur hedgie is the cutest little thing. (not including my hedgie Jade of course, cuz every owner wuvs their little guy/gal the best. lol. i guess that always should go without saying...)


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahaha, of course. Just like with a baby. 83
Everyone think's their child is the cutest.

He's so funny too. He likes sleeping in tissue boxes. o.o


----------

